# I'm going to an auction this morning what do you need?



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot of woodworking tools. A Grizzly G1033 20" planer, Delta X5 10"left tilting arbor saw with unifence, table ext.
outfeed rooler system, Rockwell 8' JOINER,Delta model 46-715 14" wood lathe, Delta model 36-850 stock feeder, Delta model 43-1×2speed heavy duty wood shaper. Southbend 6"swing metal lathe, Ryobi ocscillating spindle sander, 14 in. 28 475X 14" Delta wood cutting band saw.Grzzly model G1029 dust collector. Jet JWP12" 4" wood planer, Delta Dj 20 long bed jointer, Skil 8" drill press, Sears 1100 watt generator. Power washer EXCEll 2399 psi poweer washer,, 10hp 4000watt generater. Lots of other shop items. The Aution starts at 1030 am. I'm leaving here a 10 if you fn\\\need something let me know.l


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Have fun Mike, but leave your credit card at home, unless you can back it up.<(;O}#*


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd love to have an ocscillating spindle sander but don't think the logistics works.

Have fun, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Where si the Auction?


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

You will be helping the economy! Have fun.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I did get me a 1444 Delta. Not quite as big as my other lathe but a almost new lathe. I should'nt have any problem selling it for more than I bought it for, and another scroll saw for 40 bucks. Nice tool, a skill had never seen one before.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hi Mike,*

*"The lathe man"*, congratulations on your purchase.

*If I ever want to sell a lathe, I know were to look.*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

My other one is back in the shop, you know me, I just can't wait. I get the heeby jeebies or something. Anyway this thing looks brand new and the owner even came up to me and said you stole that, you know that don't you. I paid 400.00 dollars for it. I think it sells for between 8-12 hundred new.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Now I am jealous!*


----------

